# how thick is the stock exhust pipe?



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Im thinking about getting some dual eletric cutouts but i dont know what size the stock pipe is. Is it 2.5 or 3inch?

thanks Dennis


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ozzhead said:


> Im thinking about getting some dual eletric cutouts but i dont know what size the stock pipe is. Is it 2.5 or 3inch?
> 
> thanks Dennis


2 1/2". the '05-'06s are 2 1/2" all the way back. the '04 is 2 1/2" back to the mufflers and 2 1/4" the rest of the way


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks for the info, wil be buying one soon.


----------

